# Cpt 67825 epilation



## vmounce (Feb 22, 2010)

I checked cpt assistant and it states to use only once for procedure, no matter if it is per eyelash or per eyelid.  This is from July of 1998.  Does anyone have anymore info on this code?

Thanks
Vickie


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 22, 2010)

A more recent article stated the same (see reference below) and referenced the 98 CPT Assistant...It also added....

Per CPT Assistant, codes 67820 and 67825 are intended to be reported per procedure, not per eyelash or eyelid. Medicare will allow you to report 67820 bilaterally, but some private payers may not. For Medicare, report 67820-50, with one unit.

Reference: *Ask the Expert: Epilation – coding by lash, lid or eye *

Source Coder Pink Sheets: Medical Practice Coding Pro Publication Medical Practice Coding Pro: Medical Practice Coding Pro, February 2010, Vol. 16, No. 2 *Effective Date Feb 1, 2010 Publish Date Feb 1, 2010*


----------



## vmounce (Feb 22, 2010)

I have CPT Assistant on my bundling program with CodingToday.com and it seems not to be updated and you would think it would be.

Anyway, I appreciate the info...

Vickie


----------

